# thorowgood saddle



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Darn it didnt work! okai well Manny weither is not all that high but it cuts off from his back sharply and his still growing so his butt his higher his hallow behind the weither but not a huge case like some TB can be. his kindove in the middle idk if that will help any but still


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Are there no UK companies that would export to Canada?. I had a hi-wither one for my tb and it fitted well, but do check that they are straight and symmetrical as I have known a couple of brand new ones that were not.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Greenhawk sells Thorowgood saddles! Thorowgood T4 3D Broadback GP Saddle | RIE3982 | Greenhawk


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Trumbull Mountain Tack shop in Vermont carries the nicer semi-faux leather T8 version. Not sure if they ship to Canada.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

okai thanks for that guys I def want a T8 saddle im not a big fan of the swued on the T4 Thanks


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not all that positive that thorowgood would be a good choice. In my experience it's a good saddle for wide horse, not TB type. Have you tried Collegiate or M Toulouse? (also keep in mind your 4 yo will keep changing for another 2-3 years or so  ).


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a thorowgood and it was just okay... It didn't fit my thoroughbred, it was a medium and still too wide, I had to use a wither pad and even then it was still a poor fit. I know a lot of people would suggest getting a more expensive brand instead, but I think as long as it isn't cheaply made and it actually fits, it doesn't matter what brand it is. I will admit that I am a sucker for Stubben though. They fit great 99% of the time and they look great too. You can usually find a good deal on used ones on eBay or Craigslist.

My current saddle is a dreaded no name. A lot of people cringe at no name saddles for one reason or another, but honestly, it's a great saddle. It's all leather, solid tree, and it FITS! As in, only a thin saddle pad required. It just proves that you don't need the right name on your saddle, you just need the one that fits your horse. And Val is right, your horse will still be growing for a few years, so I wouldn't go forking over a bunch of money for a saddle that will be outgrown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I have an older GP Thorowgood for sale. Since I no longer ride english, I am selling all of my english and endurance tack.

I had a Thorowgood dressage also but did just sell that.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm not all that positive that thorowgood would be a good choice. In my experience it's a good saddle for wide horse, not TB type. Have you tried Collegiate or M Toulouse? (also keep in mind your 4 yo will keep changing for another 2-3 years or so  ).


You say that, and yet my old TBxWB and my current TB were/are both VERY high withered, and that slim 'riding a knife edge' type and yet they rode in Thorowgoods that fitted them perfectly. I had ones with the suede seat and they were very comfortable to ride in, and put me in a very good place to sit in, especially on my TBxWB's huuuuge bouncy trot.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, mine fits my TB like a glove. Also they come with adjustable gullets now.


----------

